# Hi!



## suzanne (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi everybody, did you miss me?  Sorry I haven't been around, I've been in rehab.  Anyway, as all you smart people know, some people make videos on you tube and eventually Youtube pays them to make more because of the quality entertainment they brings to the table.  Here's some good ones to check out:  

 YOU MUST BE 18!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gooNX0870yk tips for good hygeine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzcBDXyJO_w what bitches wear at the airport
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ssxF8EaMO0 what caffeine does


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2011)

Even sickrick got sick from this. Then again my dog just puked and. AtE it.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't worry, Rick.  It's just oatmeal.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Glad you're back Suze.. []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 27, 2011)

Post no more, suzanne, lest ye be declared a devil... []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> Don't worry, Rick.  It's just oatmeal.


 

 I know,its the thought. Like I said I just saw my dog eat real puke. Then I watched the clip.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2011)

One of my kitties has a habit of chowing down on a bowl of dry food, then chowing up, and then chowing it back down again. Always fun to observe.. doesn't bother me since there's not much left to clean up off the floor..


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 27, 2011)

[:'(][:'(][:'(]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 27, 2011)

I hunt... Anyone around here knows these guys are an infestation...


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2011)

You ain't kiddin' Wheel.. it figures that they came from China..


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2011)

My day isn't complete unless I kill a few of those damn things. In my house, they usually get in through the bathroom vent. Those ones get a convenient burial at sea. At work, they like to commit suicide by making sure they get run over by a car or a piece of equipment, releasing their stench through my shop.

 At least they're slow-moving and dumb as a rock, making them easy to capture/kill. How to effectively kill them without stinking the place up is the issue. I use a glass pickle jar with some cleaning solvent inside. Kills 'em and keeps the stank sealed up. Just hold your nose when you open it up to put one in once you get a few in there [:'(]  ~Jim


----------



## JohnN (Dec 27, 2011)

Apparently I am immune to their smell, because I can never smell them. I read somewhere that it is possible to not be able to smell them.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't smell them either.. but when one gets stuck in my hair, you can expect a Youtube-quality rendition of a freak dance out of me..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  NJCollector
> 
> Apparently I am immune to their smell, because I can never smell them. I read somewhere that it is possible to not be able to smell them.


 
 Can I have your nose? []

 Although I count myself luckier when it comes to biologically imbued advantages. I am completely immune to the itching caused by Toxicodendron radicans...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Jim
> 
> My day isn't complete unless I kill a few of those damn things. In my house, they usually get in through the bathroom vent. Those ones get a convenient burial at sea. At work, they like to commit suicide by making sure they get run over by a car or a piece of equipment, releasing their stench through my shop.
> 
> At least they're slow-moving and dumb as a rock, making them easy to capture/kill. How to effectively kill them without stinking the place up is the issue. I use a glass pickle jar with some cleaning solvent inside. Kills 'em and keeps the stank sealed up. Just hold your nose when you open it up to put one in once you get a few in there [:'(]  ~Jim


 
 I get them with doo doo paper and quick send them off in to the crapper.............((((((((((.Wooshhhhhhhhh(((((((((((((( no smell


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ok Cord[:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Ahh yess, Ricky's "cordolithic" manifestations again.. symptomatic of traumatized bipeds frought with rifeness of rife froth.. [8D]


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 27, 2011)

What in God's name did I just watch? [&:]



> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> I am completely immune to the itching caused by Toxicodendron radicans...


 
 Essentially the same for me, but to get nit-picky it would be an immunity to Urushiol. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2011)

don't yall mean poison ivy or something?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> don't yall mean poison ivy or something?


 
 How droll... This deluded peasant has finally caught on to the fact that we are speaking grandiloquently about that herbaceous torturer... Scintillating! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2011)

*Nerd alert*


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 27, 2011)

No surprise there... Nerd and proud of it... []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Ahh yess, Ricky's "cordolithic" manifestations again.. symptomatic of traumatized bipeds frought with rifeness of rife froth.. [8D]


 
 Shhhhhhhhhh  he may surface


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Perhaps it is too late.. and the cordinator has already been awakened from silicon slumber.


----------



## glass man (Dec 29, 2011)

Suzanne..Hope the rehab helped you...you are a precious person!!JAMIE


----------



## peejrey (Dec 29, 2011)

> YOU MUST BE 18!


 I don't see any children security now do I? ohh well....
 Tell you the truth I really liked the third one, just because, that's how I am on some Mondays...

 Great work Suzanne....

 _Preston


----------



## suzanne (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you, Jamie.  I was joking about the rehab thing.  However, I did quit drinking recently and I am very proud of myself.  But the truth is   I got the flu and was too sick too drink for 3 days and then I was cured.  I have learned that if you drink every day you adjust to it and then you feel funny if you try to quit, so I couldn't quit, which caused me no end of misery.  I wasn't even a real heavy drinker but I drank every day.  I had this friend, electrician, that had diabetes and drank a case a day, and one day he got up in the morning and went to the gas station to get coffee.  He hadn't been drinking yet cause he just got up. He stepped off the curb and his feet went out from under him, and he landed splat on the sidewalk with his coffee.  The police came and arrested him.  At the jail they realized his foot was rotting off.  He had to get it amputated.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you Peejrey.  I am relying on the honor system to keep minors under 18 from watching the videos.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats suzanne, on giving up drinking. How are you doing? I was just thinking about you the other day? WISHING you a very happy new year sweet suzanne!What else is new ?


----------



## glass man (Dec 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> Thank you, Jamie.  I was joking about the rehab thing.  However, I did quit drinking recently and I am very proud of myself.  But the truth is   I got the flu and was too sick too drink for 3 days and then I was cured.  I have learned that if you drink every day you adjust to it and then you feel funny if you try to quit, so I couldn't quit, which caused me no end of misery.  I wasn't even a real heavy drinker but I drank every day.  I had this friend, electrician, that had diabetes and drank a case a day, and one day he got up in the morning and went to the gas station to get coffee.  He hadn't been drinking yet cause he just got up. He stepped off the curb and his feet went out from under him, and he landed splat on the sidewalk with his coffee.  The police came and arrested him.  At the jail they realized his foot was rotting off.  He had to get it amputated.


   WOW THAT IS SAD!!

 GLAD FOR YOU SISTER!!JAMIE


----------



## suzanne (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you Stardust and Jamie.  I think you are probably the nicest 2 people on the bottle forum.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> Thank you, Jamie.  I was joking about the rehab thing.  However, I did quit drinking recently and I am very proud of myself.  But the truth is   I got the flu and was too sick too drink for 3 days and then I was cured.  I have learned that if you drink every day you adjust to it and then you feel funny if you try to quit, so I couldn't quit, which caused me no end of misery.  I wasn't even a real heavy drinker but I drank every day.  I had this friend, electrician, that had diabetes and drank a case a day, and one day he got up in the morning and went to the gas station to get coffee.  He hadn't been drinking yet cause he just got up. He stepped off the curb and his feet went out from under him, and he landed splat on the sidewalk with his coffee.  The police came and arrested him.  At the jail they realized his foot was rotting off.  He had to get it amputated.


 
 wow   you weren't a real heavy drinker,but you drank every day? 

  I have learned that if you drink every day you adjust to it and then  you feel funny if you try to quit, so I couldn't quit, which caused me  no end of misery.

 That my friend is called an alcoholic. I know, I was there 25 years ago. Clean and sober and  HALF insane for another year HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!! YA YA


----------



## suzanne (Dec 30, 2011)

That is a brilliant deduction Rick.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> That is a brilliant deduction Rick.


 
 YOU NEED TO STOP TALKING GIBBERISH. My new years resolution, tell it like I see it,and I do see it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Ricky,

 Are you sure you want to go after the drinkers who don't call themselves alcoholics? That can be a divisive campaign, ya know..  lots of grey area there..


----------



## suzanne (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Rick, whatever, dude.  I think of you as a friend.  Happy new year.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Hey Ricky,
> 
> Are you sure you want to go after the drinkers who don't call themselves alcoholics? That can be a divisive campaign, ya know..  lots of grey area there..


 
 Im not going after the drinkers who dont call themselves alcoholics. Just going by (my experiences) and  what I know to be facts. Been there done it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> Hey Rick, whatever, dude.  I think of you as a friend.  Happy new year.


 
 Sorry being bitchy tonight. im a bitchh


----------



## suzanne (Dec 31, 2011)

All good.


----------



## Angelpeace (Dec 31, 2011)

We are all drug addicts!!![] THANK YOU COFFEE MAKERS[caffine addictive= speed...unless decaf i guess?],TEA MAKERS,PHIZER,MERCK,,POT,PCP,ACID,PAIN KILLERS,ON AND ON...

 OOPS SOME OF THAT IS MEDICINE AND THAT DON'T COUNT...THAT IS WHAT I TAKE []

 My cousin used to drink non-acolholic beer every day...man it was expensive!

 WAY TO GO SUZANNE!![&:] JIMI

 I just realized I am on under NINA!HA HA![] I woulda known that if I wasn't so drunk,on acid,caffine,"medicines",pcp, and something I took I ain't quite sure of...but it said MERCK on it so I KNOW IT IS OK!

 Sorry don't mean to make light of a serious subject...but I just got up and too serious gets to me sometime...JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Dec 31, 2011)

GLAD YOU ARE BACK!!! Man, Nina is messed up this morning![][] OH SHE IS GONNA KILL ME!![8D] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Dec 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> Thank you Stardust and Jamie.  I think you are probably the nicest 2 people on the bottle forum.


 

 Thank you for the kind words..STAR is sweet...as for me I am just a every day A-Hole that wants to be more and try....HEY it is easy to type nice things! I do mean them...but if we hung out you would see I ain't all that!...JAMIE


----------

